# Soapbox (moved off topic)



## Kersten (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm wondering if I should run a bet about how long we can go without mentioning a person's post count, the "relevance" of their posts or being snide about or openly mocking those who are seen as posting too much, or posting things that the self appointed censors here (referring to regular members, not mods) decide is irrelevant. I give it about 2 hours :lol:


----------



## PremierPythons (Jun 6, 2006)

Kersten said:


> I'm wondering if I should run a bet about how long we can go without mentioning a person's post count, the "relevance" of their posts or being snide about or openly mocking those who are seen as posting too much, or posting things that the self appointed censors here (referring to regular members, not mods) decide is irrelevant. I give it about 2 hours :lol:



Yeah to be honest I never recommend this site to people new to the hobby because there seems to be a core group of people who have nothing better to do than patrol posts, make sarcastic comments and let the little bit of power (they think they have) go to their heads and turn them into some sort of message board Nazis


----------



## Kersten (Jun 6, 2006)

I think you've misconstrued my meaning also Chanty. I didn't infer that I had a problem with the site as a whole, and I certainly do recommend it to other people. If you don't then that's your choice, but it strikes me as odd that you'd make such a negative public statement about the site and still use it to advertise. Some might even wonder if it's perhaps a little hypocritical?


----------



## PremierPythons (Jun 6, 2006)

Kersten said:


> I think you've misconstrued my meaning also Chanty. I didn't infer that I had a problem with the site as a whole, and I certainly do recommend it to other people. If you don't then that's your choice, but it strikes me as odd that you'd make such a negative public statement about the site and still use it to advertise. Some might even wonder if it's perhaps a little hypocritical?



Well I certainly don't owe the site anything Kersten - should I be thankful that they allow me to post ads on here? I guess they should be thankful that I visit this site and look at their banner ads at the top of each page?! I don't see anyone thanking me for visiting the site so they can get money from advertising? And at no stage did I say that I didn't like the site or that everyone here does what I suggested. I simply said that it was not a good site for 'newbies' because there are some people on here that are here to flex their muscle and put other people down and not contribute anything worthwhile. I think you miscontrued the meaning of my post Kersten. And if I get banned or suspended or something for saying what I think about those people, well that just goes to prove my point more emphatically now doesn't it? And for Kersten's sake, thankyou so so so so so so much to the owners of this site for having the good grace to allow me to post my humble little wanted post on you're amazing exclusive website...


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 6, 2006)

Whats a soapbox?
And does it come on string?


----------



## Rennie (Jun 6, 2006)

No, it comes on a rope :lol:


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 6, 2006)

Thats what I meant


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 6, 2006)

How much do these soapboxes cost?


----------



## PremierPythons (Jun 6, 2006)

I hope not much - I had pizza for tea so I think the box might break if I stay on it for too long .. :-(


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 6, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> How much do these soapboxes cost?



Not sure , but i'll ask my mother inlaw shes always on hers . 


I think Kesrten has a good point , who decide how many post we are allowed to post any way ?
I did mention some thing earlier today about a new young blokes amount of post , but only in shock he had posted so much in a short time .


----------



## feral (Jun 6, 2006)

> Some might even wonder if it's perhaps a little hypocritical?


i believe chanty79 made a fair statement :!: . i too believe that sum ppl are here just to insult others :roll: , BUT i do try to make fun of it and help others where i can :wink: . lately i dont blame him for not reccomending ppl to this site, i mean look wat happened to wateva when he was looking for a job!! or even his latest thread. :wink:


----------



## Stevo (Jun 6, 2006)

This is ****ing hysterical , a post whinging about whinging...................


----------



## rockman (Jun 6, 2006)

> I'm wondering if I should run a bet about how long we can go without mentioning a person's post count, the "relevance" of their posts


Kersten , what odds are you offering for a bet ? Do i win a prize for coming in under the 2 hour mark ? Hey , look at that , i just increased my post count !


----------



## PremierPythons (Jun 6, 2006)

Glad you find it amusing Stevo... Thanks for contributing


----------



## Stevo (Jun 6, 2006)

It was my pleasure :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Jun 7, 2006)

I recommend this site to a lot of newbies. It's a great source of information and for most, that's exactly what they need. If they misbehave, then they can be dealt with by the mods. But just because some younger members choose to misbehave isn't reason enough for me to stop pointing people here.



Hix


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 7, 2006)

demon said:


> > Some might even wonder if it's perhaps a little hypocritical?
> 
> 
> i believe chanty79 made a fair statement :!: . i too believe that sum ppl are here just to insult others :roll: , BUT i do try to make fun of it and help others where i can :wink: . lately i dont blame him for not reccomending ppl to this site, i mean look wat happened to wateva when he was looking for a job!! or even his latest thread. :wink:




i think watevas post ended up going the wrong way i have trouble finding it sometimes

any way this may sound stupid but what is a soapbox??


----------



## Rennie (Jun 7, 2006)

jeramie85 said:


> any way this may sound stupid but what is a soapbox??



A thing you stand on and talk when you think you're important or something.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 7, 2006)

I thought soap came on a rope - I've seen it in people's showers...

J.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 7, 2006)

In dem olden days, people used to stand on a "soapbox" (a wooden crate) in the street to rant about things they felt strongly about. Hence, "to get on ones soapbox"


----------



## Retic (Jun 7, 2006)

Kersten, is there any real point to this thread, what's it's relevance ? Are you just looking to increase your post count ? Does anyone really understand how the stock exchange works ? Do people actually buy anything from Danoz Direct ?


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 7, 2006)

ahh, it's giving me something to read during a non productive workday

*shrug*


----------



## Retic (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry, sometimes my sense of humour can be a little subtle, my last post was completely tongue in cheek.


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 7, 2006)

i havnt been here all that long but i don't post up anything that i believe is relavant or nor do i insult anyone's question's by making a joke out of them


----------



## Retic (Jun 7, 2006)

You don't ever post anything relevant ? I think you are being a bit hard on yourself.


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 7, 2006)

Keep it up everyone, I just managed to kill another 30 seconds from the day


----------



## Magpie (Jun 7, 2006)

That's terrible Wrasse, your office skinks gone into hiding for the winter?


----------



## Magpie (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm set, May edition of Reptiles Magazine just turned up.


----------



## Kersten (Jun 7, 2006)

I wasn't going to bother with this one, but it's almost too good to pass up....this is the best thread I never started. 

Umm Chanty, you're a master at the manipulation of words, aren't you? For my sake I thank you for showing me that it's never too late to go back to the schoolyard :wink:

I have to agree with you Stevo, it would be pretty hysterical to start a thread to whinge about whinging, I just wish I'd actually thought of it myself....you'll have to thank the mod who split the first few posts from the thread they were originally in :lol:

Rockman....oh dearie dearie me, don't you have anything better to do with your time than this, how many threads have you tried to have this dig at me in now? I've lost count :lol: I'm kinda flattered that you're paying so much attention to my post count, I certainly wasn't til now....awwww geez now I'm blushing 

Glad I could help you amuse yourself Wrasse, especially since I didn't have to expend any energy to do it 

Forget about it Boa, it's all good.


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 7, 2006)

Boa, this wasn't a new thread, it was split from another thread cos of the chit chat


----------



## geckodan (Jun 7, 2006)

Whats a chit chat? Is that part of a soapbox??


----------



## jordo (Jun 7, 2006)

The chit chat is in the soap box :wink:


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 7, 2006)

No, the chit chat is ON the soapbox.

... and getting worse. 

Magpie, yes, all sleeping now and nothing to watch anymore.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 7, 2006)

woops, i assumed this had been moved to the chit chat forum.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 7, 2006)

geckodan said:


> Whats a chit chat? Is that part of a soapbox??



I thought a Chit Chat was a small native bird.



Hix


----------



## Kersten (Jun 7, 2006)

Hix said:


> geckodan said:
> 
> 
> > Whats a chit chat? Is that part of a soapbox??
> ...


Common misconception Hix, it's actually a small potato. You keep them in soapboxes because if you leave them in plastic bags they grow eyes and get mouldy. There's nothing more disturbing than a spud looking back at you when you're about to eat it.


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 7, 2006)

no they are cheep cheep's


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 7, 2006)

PMSL....You guys amuse me no end. Thank you :lol:


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 7, 2006)

Kersten said:


> There's nothing more disturbing than a spud looking back at you when you're about to eat it.



A spud that tastes like soap ...


----------



## Jacob (Jun 7, 2006)

What about a spud with eyes that tastes like soap?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 7, 2006)

i think youll find you are thinking of tits


----------



## Parko (Jun 7, 2006)

well i know i am, ssssnakeman

(.)(.)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 7, 2006)

yeh i lurrrrve those to , 
but i was thinking of the smalll native bird 'Parus caeruleus' or tit


----------



## Parko (Jun 7, 2006)

Well Parus caeruleus are nice i guess but i prefer tits.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 7, 2006)

(.)(.)...lol..me to parko


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 7, 2006)

Your a tit afro


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 7, 2006)

Kersten scares me =( she gets all mean and defensive =( Thanks for entertaining me at work =)
woo i just got my post count up 1 point =D


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 8, 2006)

LOL!

This thread, when read in its entirety- is actually quite funny. Talk about off topic LMAO! 

Can't we all just get along...nah- bugger that- it makes life too boring. Keep it up


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 8, 2006)

I know how the Stock Exchange works


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 8, 2006)

Do the really exchange stocks at the stock exchange or is that just a myth?


----------



## Hickson (Jun 9, 2006)

ssssnakeman said:


> but i was thinking of the smalll native bird 'Parus caeruleus' or tit



_Parus caeruleus_ is not native. They found in Europe. Their common name is Blue Tit (possibly because it's so cold over there).










And a nestful of mouths.





This is a Great Tit.









And these are Penduline Tits......















They're called penduline because they build hanging - penduline - nests.






and Peter, Is the stock exchange like the needle exchange?



Hix


----------



## Kersten (Jun 9, 2006)

Tsidasa said:


> Kersten scares me =( she gets all mean and defensive =( Thanks for entertaining me at work =)
> woo i just got my post count up 1 point =D


Damn Tsidasa...I wasn't going for mean and defensive, I was going for psychotic and self righteous :lol:


----------



## Magpie (Jun 9, 2006)

> They're called penduline because they build hanging - penduline - nests.



Sure they are.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 9, 2006)

Hix said:


> geckodan said:
> 
> 
> > Whats a chit chat? Is that part of a soapbox??
> ...


perhaps you were thinking of a Chiffchaff (i dont think thats native either!) :wink:


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 9, 2006)

still some confusion over "soap box" i see............here... :wink: :lol: .......


----------



## buck (Jun 11, 2006)

africancichlidau said:


> > i havnt been here all that long but i don't post up anything that i believe is relavant
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed  &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; smiley



What's wrong Afro, scared of a little competition???


----------



## Hickson (Jun 11, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> perhaps you were thinking of a Chiffchaff (i dont think thats native either!) :wink:



Moreliaman

I know you were trying to be helpful, but that is just so funny!

I'd forgotten about the chiffchaff (because they aren't found in Australia).

There are, however, five species of native Australian birds called Chats. And that's what my comment was about - it was actually a joke which I figured Geckodan would get, as he is a birdvet. 

But good call anyway MM!!



Hix


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 11, 2006)

I thought Chats was a weird puppet with braids on Hi-5...I think I need to talk to more grown ups....


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 12, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> I think I need to talk to more grown ups....



Are there any on here ? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Jun 13, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> I thought Chats was a weird puppet with braids on Hi-5...I think I need to talk to more grown ups....



Ummm..............yeah, it is. Short for Chatterbox.

Don't ask me how I know...................



Hix


----------



## Kersten (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh Hix.... :lol:


----------

